# on the road.. tools, rig & an open door..



## creature (Jul 29, 2014)

if anyone is caravaning it, or traveling via wheels, i've got my gear with me..
can help out with significant & minor repairs (engine teardowns unlikely, though).

in ND, heading south to NM, maybe a bit east on the way.. dunno..

in NM for august, then to cali/OR/WA..

may still look at prospecting..

good luck..

C


----------



## Traveler (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy travels!


----------

